# Converting Bachmann GE44 Switcher to DCC



## brownwolf66 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi guys,

This has been discussed before in the topic 'Installing different types of decoders in different types of locomotives'by gc53dfgc 

I have the model with two motorised trucks and would like to install one decoder to control both trucks.I have checked the stall current on both trucks and each draws around 250ma.That would be roughly around,at the max,500 to 600ma for both.I plan on using a decoder with a motor current handling capacity of around 1amp.

I am unsure of how to connect both motors to one decoder and would appreciate any help from the knowledgeable gents here.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Don't know if this is the two motor version but found it on the TCS site: 
http://www.tcsdcc.com/Customer_Cont..._44_Ton/Bachman GE 44 Ton Diesel Switcher.htm

That thread talked about wiring the motors in parallel.


----------



## brownwolf66 (Jul 9, 2013)

Cycleops said:


> Don't know if this is the two motor version but found it on the TCS site:
> http://www.tcsdcc.com/Customer_Cont..._44_Ton/Bachman GE 44 Ton Diesel Switcher.htm
> 
> That thread talked about wiring the motors in parallel.


Thanks Cycleops. I did see that in the TCS site but the model in use there is DCC ready.In the sense that the motor is already isolated and all one has to do is hard wire the decoder to the visible PCB.Besides it's the single motor version which I have.Thanks for your effort,much obliged.


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

Look at this thread for starters:

http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/board/index.php/topic,18917.msg151919.html

Basically it states that the motors on the older model are not isolated from the frame, and takes some doing to isolate and convert.

Also says Bachmann Parts offers replacement drive mechanism with single isolated motor and DCC ready, but I only saw a complete chassis (sold out) for almost $80.

At that price it would be cheaper to pick up a new DCC equipped Bachmann GE 44, and not have the hassle of installing a decoder in it.


----------



## brownwolf66 (Jul 9, 2013)

johnfl68 said:


> Look at this thread for starters:
> 
> http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/board/index.php/topic,18917.msg151919.html
> 
> ...


 Thanks John.Paying $80.00 for a new chassis......not worth it.I'll take a look at the trucks again and see how best to isolate them for DCC. I hope something can be done.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I thought of doing this for the same model. Then 2 weeks ago Walthers put the ATSF 44 ton model with DCC on sale for only $64. The other in stock roads were $80. For that price I could not justify converting the old one. The new decoder was near half the price of the one it was replacing.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I would be concerned about the current draw of
two motors in a 1 amp decoder. There are decoders with 1.5 and 2 amp capability. That may be a better choice for this
loco.

If you go ahead with the conversion give special
attention to the motor wires. Some say, before
you take it apart, take pics for later reference.
Obviously both motors must run the same direction,
but your decoder manual will tell you which wire
to go to the 'right rail' wires that so the loco direction will match
controller.

Don


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

I did this conversion a couple months ago on an early two motor 44 tonner - installed a Loksound Micro decoder and sugar cube speaker.

There are bronze plates behind each wheel set with a finger that runs upward to contacts on the motor(s). You need to disassemble each truck / motor assembly and separate and shorten these contact strips from the motor. Shorten the two fingers and solder your black and red decoder wires to these fingers. You will then need to solder your orange and gray wires to the spots on the motor where the contact strips connected to the motor.

Not my picture, but shows basically where the connections would be. You would obviously need to parallel the same connections from the other truck ....










Mark.


----------



## brownwolf66 (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you DonR,tkruger and Mark.R.Valuable advice and well heeded. Cycleops,that conversion done in the TCS website was on a single motor model.I know because I also have the single motor version.Thanks for your input.


----------

